
Show HN: Konsus.com – On-demand freelancers via chat - SRasch
http://www.konsus.com/
======
SRasch
Hey everyone, co-founder of Konsus.com here

I was a big user of old Elance/Odesk for design and data entry in the past,
but found myself struggling to find freelancers, and having some mixed
experiences with quality.

So mrstochastic, my co-founder/CEO and I decided to create Konsus.com, to make
it easier to get things done on the internet.

We provide on demand freelancers for business, available 24/7 via chat. We're
aiming for the mid-price range where (29 USD /hr). We do business tasks: as in
design, writing and data. You can see some actual stories and examples of what
we've dine under services.

If you want see how it works to give feedback, you can do it with no sign-
up/risk, just click "Talk to us" and ask for a quote for your project, for
example.

Look forward to hearing your thoughts!

~~~
sharemywin
I generally do fix bid on upwork.com. I have experimented lately with hourly
but I'm only paying $8 for a developer and $4 for VA and $15 for a
telemarketer. Where I could see a possible area is if you focus on project
management and requirements gathering and were available during after work
hours(5-10PM EST.) And managed projects but passed the lower billing rates on
for the actual workers. Although I still want to see portfolios and passed
work. Also, I'd want templates and code used to lower costs when possible.
Just my 2 cents of what would be valuable to me.

~~~
rgbrgb
Out of curiosity, what are you paying a developer $8 to do?

~~~
brianwawok
Create a mess a pro gets to solve for $200 an hour

------
tahoeskibum
How does your service compare to Codementors.io which does similar stuff?

~~~
SRasch
I am not familiar with this excact one, and there's a coming soon on the url.

But in general what seem to differentiate us is \- On-demand: someone answers
instantly and start working on your project right away. freelancer is
instantly matched based on skill and availability. \- quality control: we
guarantee quality. Ensure this by pre-vetting freelancers and doing quality
control on deliverables.

Should also say that while there are plenty who do development. Very few
specialize in business tasks.

------
bkyan
Is it a random match every time, or could the same freelancer be requested in
future rounds, if I am impressed with their work?

~~~
SRasch
You can request the same freelancer if you are satisfied with their work, but
we cannot guarantee that that person is available or awake at the time. In
practice we see most people trust us to do the neccesary quality control, so
that they are indifferent as to who performs the task.

